# Somerville Hybrids



## Kolltrain (Mar 15, 2011)

The hybrids were on fire Saturday at Somerville. Most people were trolling for whites, but I hate trolling. So we drifted some large shad over a hump off the dam and found them in about 15' of water. Biggest was 13 lbs. Also caught a few crappie and whites here and there, but the hybrids were what we went after. At one time we had 3 on at once (two people fishing). That was a mess!


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Those hybrids are FUN to catch!


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice catch, _sounds like ya_'_ll had_ a _blast_.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

drag burners


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

that first one is a fat hybrid man, I target those here at my local lake, their just starting to fire up, actually going to fill the shad tank up tomorrow to go to the lake saturday and try and catch 40 or more, gettin to be that time of the year


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice Hybrids... I've been doing good with them for about 4 weeks (on Conroe). They have gone more shallow now, and are beginning to spawn, but still bite.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

If you actually caught a legitimate 13 pounder you would have the water body record by over a pound if I am not mistaken.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice fish. We used to stroke those hybrids on topwaters out of Overlook Park. They would smash those spooks!


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice fish. Love those hybrids.


----------



## peach ridge kennels (Feb 24, 2011)

outstanding glad someone has finally caught some hybrids. hope i can get up there next week sometime. please keep posting, thanks.
gary

peach ridge kennels
brookshire, tx.
281 375 6385


----------



## Kolltrain (Mar 15, 2011)

Fishaholic said:


> If you actually caught a legitimate 13 pounder you would have the water body record by over a pound if I am not mistaken.


 I weighed it on 2 different scales and it was a hair over 13 lbs. I bet 4 pounds of it was eggs. HUGE egg sacks in her. Oh well, I'm not worried about the record, I just enjoy fishing. Took me a good 5 minutes to reel it in on an Ambassadeur 5000.

Thanks!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

What does your boat look like? I probably saw y'all out there. We were in a light green Coastal Bay center console. 

It was our first time fishing by the dam. All the boats trolling in front of the park looked like a traffic jam... We caught lots of small whites while trolling. Saw lots of fish on the bottom that we assumed were hybrids but couldn't get any bites...


----------



## Kolltrain (Mar 15, 2011)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> What does your boat look like? I probably saw y'all out there. We were in a light green Coastal Bay center console.
> 
> It was our first time fishing by the dam. All the boats trolling in front of the park looked like a traffic jam... We caught lots of small whites while trolling. Saw lots of fish on the bottom that we assumed were hybrids but couldn't get any bites...


It's a 20' Gulf Coast with red seats. I probably did see you. Lotta boats out that day. I'm an Aggie class of '96 by the way. How bout those Lady Ags last night?


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

if you dont like traffic or potlicking 

Lake sommervillle when the whites are topin an't for you 
nice fish!!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kolltrain said:


> I'm an Aggie class of '96 by the way. How bout those Lady Ags last night?


I'll admit, I'm not much of a sports fan but I did think that was a pretty exciting game to watch.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

sommerville said:


> if you dont like traffic or potlicking
> 
> Lake sommervillle when the whites are topin an't for you
> nice fish!!


I agree but you left off "putting up with jet skiers..." They were out in full force the past few weekends that I've been there.


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> I agree but you left off "putting up with jet skiers..." They were out in full force the past few weekends that I've been there.


and the Jet Skis


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

and the sea planes !!!!


----------



## DeepSeaRedneck (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm headed there this weekend with my 2 boys hoping to get them hooked up with a little of everthing. Nice fish ever one. I agree those jet skiers can get on ur last nerve sometimes


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

nice catch....I see the shad worked....but just a thought....i wonder if a slab would have worked?


----------



## Kolltrain (Mar 15, 2011)

A couple of them were caught on slabs as well.


----------

